# bj v intercourse



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

MY WIFE some times gives a bj as a way out of having intercourse , 
I think the reason behind it is more tired and wants to sleep , 
but while I enjoy it she is not super good at giving one , and not very willing to improve, 
it might be why I like penetration best ,

I don't know if I can say but there was a time she used to do a thing with her thong that used to drive me wild and 
I AM NOT ABLE LAST LONG MOST OF THE TIME WITH BJ AND THAT WAS EVER HOTTER .
so I think I am going to try help her again to become better will have to start digging for info , 

I think this is why this is why it has become more a hand job than a bj and the fact she does not like to swallow 
but I don't mind that as I believe why if I WOULD NOT SALLOW myself


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

BJ is part of our "sex routine" just before the intercourse. I find it very sensual and really makes me hard and ready for the intercourse. Usually lasts for 2-3 minutes but it can last as long as I want, I just usually interrupt her to move to the intercourse.

BJ "till the end" is when she has her period and we cannot have intercourse. I need 15 min at least to come and when I do it is most intensive orgasm I have. She always swallows which is very hot. I wish sometimes she would pull out and spray on her body or face. 

I find BJ one of the most intimate act in sex. I am not sure I could be with my wife if she refused to give me BJ. I would also be hurt a lot if she spits instead of swallows.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

romantic_dreamer said:


> BJ is part of our "sex routine" just before the intercourse. I find it very sensual and really makes me hard and ready for the intercourse. Usually lasts for 2-3 minutes but it can last as long as I want, I just usually interrupt her to move to the intercourse.
> 
> BJ "till the end" is when she has her period and we cannot have intercourse. I need 15 min at least to come and when I do it is most intensive orgasm I have. She always swallows which is very hot. I wish sometimes she would pull out and spray on her body or face.
> 
> I find BJ one of the most intimate act in sex. I am not sure I could be with my wife if she refused to give me BJ. I would also be hurt a lot if she spits instead of swallows.


Why don't you take the lead and pull out to finish wherever?

I do notice you say I wish she would...a lot. When you have these wishes, act upon them, and there will be no thoughts wasted on I wishes.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

CountryMike said:


> Why don't you take the lead and pull out to finish wherever?


Yeah, a surprise facial will go over sooo well


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

bobert said:


> Yeah, a surprise facial will go over sooo well


bobert…you are a very wise man.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

bobert said:


> Yeah, a surprise facial will go over sooo well


For some it does.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Personal said:


> For some it does.


Sure, but not for someone who isn't into it and won't do it.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

bobert said:


> Yeah, a surprise facial will go over sooo well


 skin care


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

bobert said:


> Yeah, a surprise facial will go over sooo well


Now, I didn't say be obnoxious about it, right time, right place, right moment are all key.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

bobert said:


> Yeah, a surprise facial will go over sooo well



Well, if a BJ to completion is going on, there shouldn't be a surprise it may happen! 🙂🙂🙂


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

CountryMike said:


> Why don't you take the lead and pull out to finish wherever?
> 
> I do notice you say I wish she would...a lot. When you have these wishes, act upon them, and there will be no thoughts wasted on I wishes.


She usually gives me BJ till the end when I laid on my back on the bed so she is in full control during the entire process.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

romantic_dreamer said:


> She usually gives me BJ till the end when I laid on my back on the bed so she is in full control during the entire process.


Remember, you don't have to be non participatory while this is happening. It's better if you stay involved and not motionless.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

CountryMike said:


> Well, if a BJ to completion is going on, there shouldn't be a surprise it may happen! 🙂🙂🙂


Plus one doesn't need a blowjob for it to happen.

The first facial I ever gave someone was when I was 18, and it was by accident when I was pulling out to not cum inside my then sexual partner. Yet it all went pretty far and parts of it splattered from her belly up between her tits, on her neck, face and even put some globs of it in her hair as well.

And she just thought it was hilarious.


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

CountryMike said:


> Remember, you don't have to be non participatory while this is happening. It's better if you stay involved and not motionless.


I do participate but passively. I enjoy it a lot and give her a lot of verbal and emotional feedback.

Though I am thinking about asking her to sit on the bed and me standing up next time. Honestly, it is not easy for me to come just from BJ (I read few stories on TAM, it seems I am not a unique case), so she alternates between BJ and HJ. It takes between 10 to 15 minutes. Not sure how comfortable it would be for both of us with me standing straight up.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

If my wife isn't in the mood for intercourse she isn't going to be interested in a BJ. We pretty much only do that as a part of having sex, usual part of foreplay. The exception is times in the past when she couldn't have intercourse, but giving me a BJ usually gets in the mood to go all the way.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

romantic_dreamer said:


> Though I am thinking about asking her to sit on the bed and me standing up next time. Honestly, it is not easy for me to come just from BJ (I read few stories on TAM, it seems I am not a unique case), so she alternates between BJ and HJ. It takes between 10 to 15 minutes. Not sure how comfortable it would be for both of us with me standing straight up.


Being anxious about how she might feel if you splatter her, may be holding you back. Perhaps you might feel better about it if you ask her if she'd be fine with getting a shot from time to time.

I also think it's a good thing she is alternating, because 10-15 minutes straight of taking you in her mouth would be pretty gruelling and probably give her a sore jaw.

Also if you don't quite like the way she does it. Do tell her you would like her to try doing it a different way, then tell her what you want. Don't be afraid to talk about it, and own your desires

If you want her to sit or kneel, try saying "sit down" or "get on your knees". If she asks why, you should tell her why. If you want her to lick your anus or stick her fingers in your behind to massage your prostate while tugging you. You should tell her, you would like her to do that to you.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Personal said:


> Being anxious about how she might feel if you splatter her, may be holding you back. Perhaps you might feel better about it if you ask her if she'd be fine with getting a shot from time to time.
> 
> I also think it's a good thing she is alternating, because 10-15 minutes straight of taking you in her mouth would be pretty gruelling and probably give her a sore jaw.
> 
> ...


All these are great ways to go.

And, if you help her do you, she'll have some respite during, and you can guide things around. 

She will appreciate the variety.


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

Personal said:


> Also if you don't quite like the way she does it. Do tell her you would like her to try doing it a different way, then tell her what you want. Don't be afraid to talk about it, and own your desires


Sometimes I would like to to try different way but I don't know myself what this way is . I am really worried about making her feel as if she is doing something wrong.

[QUOTE="Personal, post: 20326313, member: 113521
If you want her to sit or kneel, try saying "sit down" or "get on your knees". If she asks why, you should tell her why. If you want her to lick your anus or stick her fingers in your behind to massage your prostate while tugging you. You should tell her, you would like her to do that to you.
[/QUOTE]

I heard that "stick her fingers in your behind to massage your prostate while tugging you" feels really great and accelerates orgasm. I just don't know how to hint to her to try this as it may sound very gross to her. I may also not like it myself.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

romantic_dreamer said:


> I just don't know how to hint to her to try this as it may sound very gross to her. I may also not like it myself.


Why would you hint anything? 

Do you not respect your wife as an adult? Who can be spoken to honestly, directly and can make her own decisions on what she is willing to do or not do.

If you do respect her as an adult, I think you would do well to afford her the dignity of letting her decide what she would like to try or not While affording yourself the self respect, of telling her what you would like honestly, directly and with confidence.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Personal said:


> Plus one doesn't need a blowjob for it to happen.
> 
> The first facial I ever gave someone was when I was 18, and it was by accident when I was pulling out to not cum inside my then sexual partner. Yet it all went pretty far and parts of it splattered from her belly up between her tits, on her neck, face and even put some globs of it in her hair as well.
> 
> And she just thought it was hilarious.


I had a similar experience. I was face sitting, he had his hands on my hips, I came really hard, and that set him off. It was funny and amazing. Funny because no one expected it and I have waist length hair, and....I don't know....making an unexpected mess is sometimes hilarious, I guess. Amazing because I didn't know it was possible to make a man have a touchless orgasm.

And that's just one story of many very memorable experiences with DH. Someone once asked me what happened to the best sex I've ever had. My response was "I married it." Cuz, seriously, he ruined me for other men.



romantic_dreamer said:


> I heard that "stick her fingers in your behind to massage your prostate while tugging you" feels really great and accelerates orgasm. I just don't know how to hint to her to try this as it may sound very gross to her. I may also not like it myself.


I wouldn't say accelerates orgasm, I'm a woman so I can't speak from personal experience, but it does seem to make it much more intense. 

Don't hint. Wait for the right time and bring it up bluntly. DH and I have a date night weekly in our basement family room. We have a drink, smoke a bit of weed, turn the lights to the "club" or "romance" colors and brightness setting, turn on some music, and just hang out for an evening. This leads to flirting, sexual tension, low key long term arousal, conversation about sex, maybe some edging, and then sex. So, maybe do whatever works in your relationship and set it up so you have time and inclination to talk about sex. Maybe start some talk about trying new things and/or fantasies then bring it up.

When you're exploring sometimes it doesn't work for one or both of you and that's ok! You communicate, make adjustments, or just decide to take whatever it is off the menu and move on to try the next thing. Some things you'll do regularly, some things occasionally, and some things you'll never want to do again. No big deal.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

romantic_dreamer said:


> Sometimes I would like to to try different way but I don't know myself what this way is . I am really worried about making her feel as if she is doing something wrong.
> 
> [QUOTE="Personal, post: 20326313, member: 113521
> If you want her to sit or kneel, try saying "sit down" or "get on your knees". If she asks why, you should tell her why. If you want her to lick your anus or stick her fingers in your behind to massage your prostate while tugging you. You should tell her, you would like her to do that to you.


I heard that "stick her fingers in your behind to massage your prostate while tugging you" feels really great and accelerates orgasm. I just don't know how to hint to her to try this as it may sound very gross to her. I may also not like it myself.
[/QUOTE]
Or you could try using a vibrator on her instead of just laying there and getting a one sided experience.


----------



## think positive (Jun 24, 2011)

CountryMike said:


> Why don't you take the lead and pull out to finish wherever?
> 
> I do notice you say I wish she would...a lot. When you have these wishes, act upon them, and there will be no thoughts wasted on I wishes.


I used to get all weird about this till I told her how hot it was to come on her face. Now sometimes if she is not into intercourse I save her some of the "job' in blowjob and give her a hand. Since i am stronger (and have jacked off like 3000 times) we alternate between her lightly licking and sucking and me stroking. Sometimes she gets mad if I DONT come in her mouth as she loves how it feels. Other times I just let it rip on her face. We usually giggle.


----------

